# Fishmeal



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

Where do you purchase fishmeal. I saw in another post about making a dough bait with it. I just don't know where to purchase it.

Thanks in advance
Marc


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

It can be ordered on line from Catfish Connection...really a great product. Also...check your garden center...many have bags of 100% fishmeal...no other additives.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Bob, you have had luck with that stuff from
catfish connection?i had a bag of that stuff
and i thought it was horrible  cheap,non
fish consumable junk.but of course i don't
go into great lengths preparing baits that 
require or contain fish meal.but i was definally
not impressed by that white marsh stuff.
the ''real'' stuff is much better IMO from
what i seen.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Works great for me. Not sure what you mean by "real"....100% pure fishmeal is about as real as it gets.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

thats what i mean by real,100% fish meal.
the white marsh contains other stuff,no?


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

No....it's 100%...but it is ground coarser than other brands...which I like.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i was definally skeptical of that stuff,but
i dont use it much.the fish meal i liked
was bigger,in flakes like.and was really
white colored.i guess the fine stuff would be
better for your boilies


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for the pointer as to where it can be purchased. I will keep my eyes out for it around here.

Thanks again.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have to agree with Bob. I"ve purchased 3 bags from Catfish connection.......and it's the real deal.


----------

